# Good price?



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't have a picture, but I was wondering I'm selling my CZ-75B in .40 caliber its brushed steel with serpa holster and 3 extra mags I have it on consignment at the local gunstore right now for 525.00 is this a good price or should I bring it down? It's been on consignment now for about 2 months, I'm getting rid of it for no particular reason but to give the man more of my money......


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Probably worth it, just don't know if you'll get it. . . .*

The accessories as well as the handgun are definitely worth the price you are asking, problem is that there are so many deals on a new gun that used is harder to move unless cheap. Check the trade in value with your local gun stores to establish the value in your area. Add the markup you think your dealers get and you will determine local value. Here in Georgia there is a BHP .40 S&W in the showcase of a local dealer for $425.00. Same weapon at last show had $575.00 on it. Try a little mark down incentive. If the buyer takes the package, lower the price by a specified amount. If he only wants the gun, make another price. I know that you are including the accessories to enhance the deal on the gun but someone may think they have to buy the lot. Gun buyers like to haggle a bit mostly and want to come to the post with the "deal" they got! Keep that in mind. Good luck.


----------

